# smilys



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey, How do you all do the active faces at the end of your post?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Click on the Smiles Legend to the left of your reply screen. 
Happy emoting.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

If you click on the "smilies legend" link to the left of the box in which you type your posts, another window will open that tells you what to type to get the different faces. Have fun!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks Guys


----------

